# Members and their Havs



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

As suggested in another thread, this is for all of us to post a picture of US with our pups.

Interestingly, it seems that the forum had monthly photo challenges in 2007 and this was one of them (May 2007) - and Karen posted in it again in 2017 suggesting that we restart it - so here we are a few years later.

I'll start - here we are a few years ago (before Perry silvered out a bit) - I think it was in the lounge in the Istanbul airport. So hard to take a picture of a black dog when the background is dark too!








Melissa and Perry


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Diane and Molly


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is my favorite photo of us, because I think the expression on both of our faces says everything about our relationship when we were working together. It was always a very special “dance”, and we both loved ever moment of it. i will love him to pieces every day that he lives and beyond, but boy do I already miss those days! ❤ 

OTOH, I hope to have MANY more days like the ones below with him!


















And we already have special memories building with our others!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

I love these!
Here’s me (Lisa), my husband (Rob), and our Charlie in Tahoe this winter…












Overlooking the Bay from the Berkeley waterfront on a Smokey day last fall









The little prince on his birthday this year!









And after 9 years with the three of us, we’re adding another puppy next month! Pictures to come, but I don’t know which ones is ours yet 😊


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Lisa Walker said:


> I love these!
> Here’s me (Lisa), my husband (Rob), and our Charlie in Tahoe this winter…
> 
> 
> ...


Is he wearing a crown in the bottom picture?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa Walker said:


> I love these!
> Here’s me (Lisa), my husband (Rob), and our Charlie in Tahoe this winter…
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE the “Little Prince” photo!!! ❤


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Melissa Brill said:


> Is he wearing a crown in the bottom picture?


Oh yes. Whim buy when we bought him a bday toy at the pet store! He wore it all the way home


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Well done Melissa for starting the thread👏🏻

I _hate _having my picture taken so there aren’t many to choose from. Fortunately have managed to find one that hides half of me🥳 and shows Flo actually has a face😆…usually she just turns into black ball of fluff🤣. Don’t even remember why I took it, so it was obviously destined to be posted here😘









Love seeing everyone else’s pics. Completely understand why people may not want to post, as it’s nice to remain semi anonymous online, but if anyone is a bit shy just find one of you hiding behind your hav like me!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Well done Melissa for starting the thread👏🏻
> 
> I _hate _having my picture taken so there aren’t many to choose from. Fortunately have managed to find one that hides half of me🥳 and shows Flo actually has a face😆…usually she just turns into black ball of fluff🤣. Don’t even remember why I took it, so it was obviously destined to be posted here😘
> View attachment 175441
> ...


Oh, I love, love, LOVE this photo!!! 💗


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> Oh, I love, love, LOVE this photo!!! 💗


Ah thanks Karen☺😘


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Today is 95+ degrees so we couldn't let Piper out to play much, so we took her to a dog cafe! They had a little photo booth in the back and we tried to take a couple "family photos" but Piper is the worsssst at looking at the camera!

We tried though!



http://imgur.com/a/725AZuU




http://imgur.com/a/KdKXPlV



Better ones:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Ah thanks Karen☺😘


The dreamy look on Flo’s face just says “I love yoy SO much, Mom!” ❤


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> Today is 95+ degrees so we couldn't let Piper out to play much, so we took her to a dog cafe! They had a little photo booth in the back and we tried to take a couple "family photos" but Piper is the worsssst at looking at the camera!
> 
> We tried though!
> 
> ...


Those are adorable! But yeah, I don’t think she understood the photo booth! LOL! They need a little squeaky mouse or something to get the attention of the dog! (Or small child, for that matter! LOL!)


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

NotAMuggle said:


> Today is 95+ degrees so we couldn't let Piper out to play much, so we took her to a dog cafe! They had a little photo booth in the back and we tried to take a couple "family photos" but Piper is the worsssst at looking at the camera!
> 
> We tried though!
> 
> ...


lol what is it that they say about never working with children or animals🤣🤣. Great attempt at getting Piper on film though😊 and lovely pics of you all too😘


----------



## ahbiehabibi (Apr 30, 2021)

Ahbie & Cayenne

...on a very warm Dubai Summer (99°F) It was a bad idea to take her out on this heat.🥵


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ahbiehabibi said:


> Ahbie & Cayenne
> 
> ...on a very warm Dubai Summer (99°F) It was a bad idea to take her out on this heat.🥵
> 
> View attachment 175518


Wonderful photo though, and so much fun seeing a member in such an exotic setting! (I don’t envy the heat though!)


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

ahbiehabibi said:


> Ahbie & Cayenne
> 
> ...on a very warm Dubai Summer (99°F) It was a bad idea to take her out on this heat.🥵
> 
> View attachment 175518


Such a gorgeous picture of you and Cayenne in a beautiful location😍


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Her I am with 4 year old Penelope and 5 month old Isabelle❤


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

What a lovely picture😍. They have posed so perfectly with you😊


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> What a lovely picture😍. They have posed so perfectly with you😊


Thank you! We’ve been practicing look!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

These photos were taken in 2019. They represent two aspects of Shama's personality ... beauty queen and carnivore! (This was before we found out about her kidney disease. No more beef tendons for her!)










💚💛🧡💙💜


----------



## ahbiehabibi (Apr 30, 2021)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Such a gorgeous picture of you and Cayenne in a beautiful location😍


awww. thank you. Cayenne hates having her photo taken. We have to trick her to get a good one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> These photos were taken in 2019. They represent two aspects of Shama's personality ... beauty queen and carnivore! (This was before we found out about her kidney disease. No more beef tendons for her!)
> 
> View attachment 175552
> 
> ...


Oh, I LOVE this!!! ❤


----------



## Darby's Mom (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh I think Im a bit delayed, but this was a fun photo from the weekend with our adventure to the park.


----------



## HappyCamper (Jan 8, 2020)

Bun Bun and I just hanging out at home. The back of the sofa is her favorite place


----------



## Davidwar24 (Sep 24, 2021)

It was 70 degrees yesterday in mid-November in NJ, so we had a little alone time sitting in the yard. Remy turns 6 months old tomorrow.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Darby's Mom said:


> Oh I think Im a bit delayed, but this was a fun photo from the weekend with our adventure to the park.


Cute puppy, and I like your SLEEVE!

💜 💙 💛 💚 🧡


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

HappyCamper said:


> Bun Bun and I just hanging out at home. The back of the sofa is her favorite place


Sweet! 🧡💜💙💛💚


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Davidwar24 said:


> It was 70 degrees yesterday in mid-November in NJ, so we had a little alone time sitting in the yard. Remy turns 6 months old tomorrow.


He's darling! 💚🧡💜💙💛


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable!


----------

